# Outlaw a four year old AQHA



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello this is my horses and mines journal. He is a soral 4 year old AQHA. His name is Zippos Behind Bars, but we call him Outlaw. The other day he got his head stuck in the fence and just opened and closed the gate until Mark (my horse trainer) got him out. Outlaw also jumps the fence from a stand still. Im going to ride him again tomaro. I cant wait until saterrday though becuse its the horse banquet were we get awards from shows, eat, and dance with my friends. I got a cute purple bubble dress. I`m tied for 6th for 12 and under and 4th for beginer western pleasure. My friend was 17th in poles in the world show. Every time theres a dance at YMCA and my friends are going Im with my horse.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I love his registered name!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks it sounds realy cool. I just got back from rideing Outlaw. We took him in the indoor for the first time he was afraid of the pigens. He also got his feet trimed.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

The banquet was fun I won a pink grooming kit and red show pad holder. in the siglint awkthion i got shipping boots. We sat with the alts. My friends and in goofed around i the hall way


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I was going to ride Out Law today but we have 5 in snow so I couldn`t go to the barn. Im doing some online shoping for my friends and familiy. I think im going to get a Yoda stuffed animal for my band teacher becauce he is crazy about star wars !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

The other day Outlaw got kicked in the head but it was okay he didn`t need a vet. One girl at my barn veronica made stocks for all the horses.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I took Outlaw in the indoor at the new barn for the first time he bucked and bolted. Veronica helped me she is good with stuff like that sence she has a two year old. She is going to start helping me lung him.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

wow your horse can jump from a stand still!!!!!:shock: wow he is really talented!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for saying Outlaws talented. I do not ride english im thinking of tring it.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Im going to the barn tomaro Because i havent been threre in a week because I had to go to the winter dance show im in and i had a course consert.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Saterday I had my first lesson at my trainers new barn we have been there sence the first. Outlaw was very good Mark didn`t even yell at me. Outlaw is the most meticly chalenged horse I know 2 weeks ago he got kicked under his eye thats healed up but now he go kicked on his chin. It looks grows that horse needs to learn to aply wound-care and bag bam to him self! 

Monday I whent to the barn agian and found out outlaw out grew his halter! 

Today i whent to horse club: we had a Christmas party!!!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I had my leson yesterday and my friend lunges outlaw for me when i dont ride and she said the barrels were set up for barrel racing and he jumped then when he was getting lunged and cleared the by about two feet!!!!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Im going to see how maney lip gloss flavors i can come up with so i`ll post one every day so todays flavor is cotton candy. I didn`t get to ride yesterday the path to the indor was a soild sheet on ice.:-(


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

haven`t gone to the barn in three weeks.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

im getting new rideing boots two day!!!! before my lesson.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Yesterday i whent riding Andrew my trainers son had to chase outlaw around the ring with the whip so outlaw would trot. Today i have my first 4h meeting for this year .


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

okay im madcus we can `t use cell phones during 4H meeting untill we have snacks and before we do the pleage thingy.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i went to the barn after school. i was going to go on a trail ride with andrew and ashly after we rode in the ring but my sturp broke


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i had a 4h meeting today. 4h is so stuip you have to fill out to maney papers.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i rode outlaw in the pasture then around the barn so i can get him ready for going on trail rides.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

so like iv`e been going to the barn 2 days a week again now that its warm out sde.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

So, i had my first show of the year sunday and it was a trail class in it were you go thrure the woods. Outlaw, spazwd out at the creek and started rearing so i took him to the trailer and put a halter and chain on him and got him to go in it then he loved it and started splashing and stomping. Tuesday, i rode and Outlaw reared when i hit him with a crop because he would not lope. Then today is my B-day and tomaro im going bowling.


----------

